# Amplificador para mi SUB-WOOFER?



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola, lo que pasa es que me quiero hacer un mini equipo de sonido casero, le pienso poner un TDA2040 por canal (L-R), tengo pensado ponerle un pre-amplificador de 2 bandas (Altos-Bajos), y un vumetro por canal con el LM3915. 

Encontre un filtro pasa bajos con el TL071, y creo que si funciona pues la pag dice PROBADO, bueno el caso es que pienso poner despues del filtro, un amplificador para que el Sub-Woofer reviente las ventanas.

Pense en ponerle el TDA2040 con 25v 1.5A, pero he visto comentarios de gente que no le gusta mucho 20w para el Sub-Woofer, lo que pasa es que no me quiero adentrar a C.I como el STK u otros, pues mi unico problema con esos circuitos, es que por el Voltaje y Amperaje, nunca los termino (Problemas economicos), entonces mi duda es la siguiente.

¿Puedo ponerle al filtro en la salida el Ampli de 20w, y a esa salida de 20w, meterla a otra entrada de otro Ampli de 20w, para hacerme 40w? ¿Es posible? ¿Funcionaria? ¿Se escucharia bien?

Ayuda porfa!


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jul 15, 2010)

no no funciona asi, de esa forma no se obtienen 40 w y lo que escucharias seria distorsion te comento que yo tengo un home theater 5.1 marca etech el cual cuenta con 6 integrados tda2040 y un parlante para bajo de 6 pulgadas y se escucha super fuerte
en el sitios cerrados asi que te aconsejo que hagas el ampli de 20 w con un buen preamplificador para exprimirle la maxima potencia a ese integrado


----------

